# Restauration GFK-Boot



## J-son (14. April 2007)

Hallo,

bin Bootsneuling und hab vor einigen Tagen meine Nusschale angemeldet.
Als ich gestern die Nummer angebracht habe, hab' ich festgestellt, dass am Heck des Bootes (unterhalb der Wasserlinie) der Lack von einem Netz aus Rissen durchzogen ist, und befürchte jetzt das Schlimmste...

Ist das nur ein "kosmetischer" Schaden oder muss ich da sofort was unternehmen?

Falls ich was machen muss: was genau muss ich machen?

Welcher Bootslack ist zu empfehlen, und was für Verarbeitungstips gilt es zu beachten?

Fragen über Fragen, ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen...

Merci & GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## krauthi (14. April 2007)

*AW: Restauration GFK-Boot*

mit einem bild  der besagten stelle könnte man dir bestimmt weiter helfen 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. April 2007)

*AW: Restauration GFK-Boot*

Vielleicht die Frage mit den von Krauthi geforderten Bildern ins Boote forum stellen? www.boote-forum.de

Oder da mal einfach lesen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Restauration GFK-Boot*

@ J son

da folge mal den rat von gpsjunkie die haben mir auch geholfen .
hier mal ein bild davon wie meins momentan aussieht die ganzen braunen stellen waren auch mal spannungsrisse ,da dringt das wasser ins gfk ein sogenannte osmose .die mußt du runterschleifen bis c.a nur noch 1 mm der aussenwand stehen bleibt dann lage für lage glasfaser gewebe wieder auftragen bis die stärke der aussenwand wieder da ist.ich habe nacher die komlette farbe runtergeschliffen,was meinst du was da noch so alles zum vorschein kam.im prinziep ist das was ich mache ein neuaufbau jetzt verstärke ich gleich den spiegel bzw die komplette rückwand damit auch ein 15-20 pser ranngeht innen kommen zusätzliche stabis . usw falls du nicht klar kommst schick mir ne pn dann erkläre ich es dir mal ganz genau.

greez
andy

http://img297.*ih.us/img297/2429/jd100035bbna8.jpg


----------



## J-son (15. April 2007)

*AW: Restauration GFK-Boot*

OK,

besten Dank erstmal...
Hatte mir im Boote-Forum vor einigen Wochen einen Rüffel eingefangen, daher hab' ich gehofft es umgehen zu können...|rolleyes
Aber eigentlich war ja niemand wirklich sauer auf mich, also sehe ich später mal zu dass ich mir von meinem Nachbarn die D-Cam leihe, und danach ein paar Pics hochlade - hier UND im BF!

Merci:
J@Y


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Restauration GFK-Boot*



J-son schrieb:


> OK,
> 
> besten Dank erstmal...
> Hatte mir im Boote-Forum vor einigen Wochen einen Rüffel eingefangen, daher hab' ich gehofft es umgehen zu können...|rolleyes
> ...



hab da auch zum anfang meine probleme gehabt da die jungs mehr auf große boote stehen aber irgendwann haben sie sich durchgrungen und paar anständige tips gegeben.wenn nich wie gesagt melde dich einfach dann bekommen wir das schon hin .ich gebe gerne die tips und meine erfahrung weiter.nu aber erstmal paar bilder damit man mal was sieht, wie schlim es wirklich ist.

greez
andy


----------



## J-son (15. April 2007)

*AW: Restauration GFK-Boot*

Sooo,

da isser wieder! 
Bild liegt bei, ist leider beim Verkleinern so undeutlich geworden, dass man nix mehr erkennt....
Die Risse (ich hoffe man kann's sehen) befinden sich ausschliesslich entlang der Kante vom Spiegel zum Kiel, also dürfte sich der Arbeitsaufwand in Grenzen halten...es sei denn man muss derlei Renovierungen gleich am ganzen Boot vornehmen.
Ist es sinnvoll den zu verwendenden Bootslack mit Latex anzureichern, um solchen Spannungsrissen vorzubeugen?

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Restauration GFK-Boot*

das sieht nich gut aus die sind ja echt richtig fett und denn noch an den kanten das wird ne menge arbeit.nimm dir mal die zeit und schleife den lack großflächig runter um zu sehen wie es darunter aussieht. ich würde sowieso sagen komplett entlacken und alles neu mit international bootsfarbe .was ist das fürn boot wie groß ? wo stammt es her ? ddr produktion? hat das ding antifouling drauf im unterwasserbereich?

greez
andy


----------



## J-son (15. April 2007)

*AW: Restauration GFK-Boot*

Hmm, ärgerlich....hatte gehofft es sei mehr ein optischer Schaden. Es ist ein Kleinboot, 3,25m wird seit Jahren nicht mehr gebaut. Ein bayrischer Hersteller namens Hardt war das, glaub ich. Ob's Antifouling hat weiss ich nicht, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen.

OK, merci erstmal...werd mich mal nach 'nem geeigneten Platz zum abschleifen umtun. GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Restauration GFK-Boot*

hab mir das bild nochmal angesehen .da iss nichts mit antifouling. sei froh. das zeug bekommste sau schwer runter .also schwingschleifer und feuer frei. halt mich mal auf dem laufenden.
greez
andy


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (15. April 2007)

*AW: Restauration GFK-Boot*

Nu mal ganz ruhig.

Was hast du mit dem Boot vor ???

Wenn du es nur ab und zu ins Wasser wirfst,brauchst du weniger trara zu machen als wenn es ein Wasser lieger sein soll.

Im ersten Fall KANN es genügen,es zu schleifen (Lack ab) und zu sehen ob eine Osmose schon stattgefunden hat (runde Einschlüsse im GFK b.z.w. weiche Stellen) .... wenn nicht,hast noch Glück und kannst mit ein wenig spachteln und 2-3 Anstrichen (+Trennschicht) davonkommen.

Ansonsten :

a) Bist du jemand der gerne bastelt und viel Zeit übrig hat
oder
b) nimm Abschied vom Boot 


Uli


----------



## J-son (15. April 2007)

*AW: Restauration GFK-Boot*

Hi Uli,

Danke für die Aufklärung. 
Abschied kommt auf keinen Fall in Frage! Bin zwar kein Dauerbastler, aber *die* Zeit werde ich mir nehmen...
Was genau meinst Du mit Trennschicht? Ist das das Antifouling, von dem bereits andy0209 geschrieben hat?
Hab' mich vorhin mal nach Preisen für die Lacke erkundigt...ist ja nicht wirklich witzig was das Zeug kostet.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Restauration GFK-Boot*

mit der trennschicht meint ullrich gelcoart. celcoart wird als trennschicht auf das gfk aufgetragen bevor du lacken kannst diese trennschicht ist wasserundurchlässig . aber ich denke mal bei dieser agressiven art wie es bei deinem boot aussieht kannst du davon ausgehen das die osmose eingesetzt hat meine risse waren bedeutend geringer und die osmose war sehr weit vortgeschritten im hinteren teil hab ich sogar ein 10x10 cm großes stück aus dem rumpf rausgeschnitten. aber wie gesagt schleif erstmal den lack auf den stellen großflächig ab und dann sehen wir uns die bilder vom schaden nochmal an.
greez
andy


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (16. April 2007)

*AW: Restauration GFK-Boot*



J-son schrieb:


> Hi Uli,
> 
> Danke für die Aufklärung.
> Abschied kommt auf keinen Fall in Frage! Bin zwar kein Dauerbastler, aber *die* Zeit werde ich mir nehmen...
> ...



Das meiste hat Andy ja schon richtig beschrieben.... und ja,es stimmt,billig wird das Material nicht.
Von daher auch mein Vorschlag mit der "Trennung". Schliesslich darfst du noch deine Arbeitszeit dazu rechnen. 
Und bei EBAy gibbet ja mal öfter was an Schnäppchen.

Du brauchst also vorerst :

Schleifmaschine + grobe Körnung zum abtragen + feine Körnungen beim Auftrag + ganz feine Körnungen zum polieren , kleine Trennscheiben für`n Dremel , Kunstharz , Härter , Gelcoat , Lack/Farbe , evtl. Antifouling (bei Wasserlieger) , div. Pinsel und Rollen , GFK-Matten , Staubschutzmasken

Hab ich was vergessen ??


Uli


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Restauration GFK-Boot*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Das meiste hat Andy ja schon richtig beschrieben.... und ja,es stimmt,billig wird das Material nicht.
> Von daher auch mein Vorschlag mit der "Trennung". Schliesslich darfst du noch deine Arbeitszeit dazu rechnen.
> Und bei EBAy gibbet ja mal öfter was an Schnäppchen.
> 
> ...



jupp staubsauger, azeton , glasfaserspachtelmasse + metallspachtel verschiedene breiten , staubtücher,wasser zum nassschleifen für die feine körnung + handschleifklots und ein staubschutzanzug (glasfaser iss unwarscheinlich lustich wennde da im t-shirt schleifst. ansonsten hat ullrich alles aufgeführt. ewentuell ne flex mit fächerscheibe um die osmosestellen konisch auszuschleifen.

ps ich hätte mein boot auch am liebsten verschrottet,wo ich das malör gesehen hab, aber naja einmal angefangen und verliebt dann weiste ja wie es ist. und jetzt bin ich froh das ich es nicht getan hab.
grez
andy


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (16. April 2007)

*AW: Restauration GFK-Boot*

  Gut,war wohl noch zu früh am Montag Morgen zum Kofferpacken :q 

Was ich aber damit sagen wollte : Es "läppert" sich ganz schön was zusammen,was auch erstmal bezahlt werden muß.


Uli


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Restauration GFK-Boot*

moin ullrich na da kommt ne menge arbeit auf dem lieben drauf zu |uhoh: aber alles halb so schlimm wenn er erstmal wasser unterm kiel hat.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Restauration GFK-Boot*

jupp dat kann ich wohl bestätigen.
bei mir belaufen die kosten sich jetzt bei c.a. 300 euro und 300 kann ich noch rechnen .dann 2 motoren und der trailer |uhoh: aber was solls ich weis was ich gemacht habe sicher hätte bei mir auch halb soviel aufwand ausgereicht ,aber wenn ich schon anfange dann nehme ich mir alles vor schließlich hängt mein leben ja auch en kleines bischen davon ab.
greez
andy


----------



## J-son (16. April 2007)

*AW: Restauration GFK-Boot*

Jungejunge...und das, wo ich doch erst vor 3 Jahren ein Boot verschrottet habe, und zwar aus den gleichen Gründen!
Gottseidank hat unser ehemaliger Mechaniker von KFZ auf Boote umgeschult, so komme ich vielleicht an die Materialien etwas billiger dran...
Antifouling kann ich mir also sparen, wenn ich das Boot nicht liegenlasse; das ist ja schonmal was.
Ich bin allerdings fast sicher, dass die Risse im Laufe der letzten 3 Jahre entstanden sind, während das Boot Trocken lag...vielleicht ist die Osmose doch noch nicht so weit fortgeschritten wie das Bild vermuten lässt - noch bin ich hoffnungsvoll.
Das grosse Problem ist eigentlich gar nicht das Material, sondern die Umstände  in denen ich lebe.
Da ich in freier Natur wohne (Bauwagen) gibt's keinen vernünftigen Platz um so einen Job anzugehen...ich kann schliesslich nicht unter freiem Himmel anfangen den Lack runterzuschleifen, wenn ich ein Gewissen besitze.
Mal sehen, vielleicht bau ich ein Zelt, in dem ich die Sache in Angriff nehmen kann. Andernfalls muss die Garage eines Freundes herhalten, aber der weiss noch nix von seinem Glück...|rolleyes

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Restauration GFK-Boot*



J-son schrieb:


> Jungejunge...und das, wo ich doch erst vor 3 Jahren ein Boot verschrottet habe, und zwar aus den gleichen Gründen!
> Gottseidank hat unser ehemaliger Mechaniker von KFZ auf Boote umgeschult, so komme ich vielleicht an die Materialien etwas billiger dran...
> Antifouling kann ich mir also sparen, wenn ich das Boot nicht liegenlasse; das ist ja schonmal was.
> Ich bin allerdings fast sicher, dass die Risse im Laufe der letzten 3 Jahre entstanden sind, während das Boot Trocken lag...vielleicht ist die Osmose doch noch nicht so weit fortgeschritten wie das Bild vermuten lässt - noch bin ich hoffnungsvoll.
> ...



na dein kumpel wird sich bedanken .weiste wie die garage nach dem schleifangriff aussieht |rolleyes machs unterm zelt das iss ne gute idee.
greez
andy


----------



## AAlfänger (16. April 2007)

*AW: Restauration GFK-Boot*



andy0209 schrieb:


> mit der trennschicht meint ullrich gelcoart. celcoart wird als trennschicht auf das gfk aufgetragen bevor du lacken kannst diese trennschicht ist wasserundurchlässig . aber ich denke mal bei dieser agressiven art wie es bei deinem boot aussieht kannst du davon ausgehen das die osmose eingesetzt hat meine risse waren bedeutend geringer und die osmose war sehr weit vortgeschritten im hinteren teil hab ich sogar ein 10x10 cm großes stück aus dem rumpf rausgeschnitten. aber wie gesagt schleif erstmal den lack auf den stellen großflächig ab und dann sehen wir uns die bilder vom schaden nochmal an.
> greez
> andy


Moin,moin
Die Aussage ist nicht ganz richtig, denn es heißt Gelcoat und
wird als erste Harzschicht in die Form eingebracht. Dieses Harz
kann in jeden Farbton eingefärbt werden um so die Farbe eines
Formteiles egal ob Boot odr sonstiges festzulegen. Sollte ein
Teil vom Gfk mit Osmose befallen sein, so wird es ausgeschliffen
und mit Matte und harz neu aufgebaut. Anschließend wird die
Stelle mit Gelcoat überstrichen ,verschliffen und poliert. Hierbei
hat man die möglichkeit durch Abtönen des Gelcoats eine gleiche Färbung der Außenhaut wie vorher zu erziehlen.GFK
kann ich auch mit 2K-Lack überlackieren, bloß zum erhalten
einer glatten Oberfläche muß ich mit Gelcoat arbeiten. Die
Spezialisten bei uns in der Firma machen das so, das ein Laie
keinen Unterschied erkennt.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen AAlfänger.


----------



## J-son (16. April 2007)

*AW: Restauration GFK-Boot*

OK,

gut zu wissen...der Kahn hat schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel, und auch wenn er selten benutzt, und nicht im Wasser belassen wurde, kann ich mir jede optische Bemühung schenken: 
Funktionalität ist mir auf jeden Fall wichtiger.
Ich hab ja immer noch die leise Hoffnung, dass ich die Kante abschleifen werde, um festzustellen dass ich's bloss neu lackieren muss...aber man wird sehen=/

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## HD4ever (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Restauration GFK-Boot*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Das meiste hat Andy ja schon richtig beschrieben.... und ja,es stimmt,billig wird das Material nicht.
> Von daher auch mein Vorschlag mit der "Trennung". Schliesslich darfst du noch deine Arbeitszeit dazu rechnen.
> Und bei EBAy gibbet ja mal öfter was an Schnäppchen.
> 
> ...



bin am überlegen das bei meinem Boot nun auch zu machen, sind zwar keine Risse und nix Osmose, aber der Unterwasseranstrich könnte in der Tat mal nun über den Sommer gemacht werden ....
machen wir dann mal bei der Otrtsbesichtigung Uli ... #h


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Restauration GFK-Boot*

hat mal einer Kauftipps für son Gelcoat Reparaturset ? ggf bei 3-2-1 .... oder ist das alles mehr oder weniger das gleiche Zeuchs ? #c
hab eine kleine Delle gefunden die wohl ausgebessert werden muß ....
kann man das auch komplette über den Rumpf auftragen ?
quasi pinseln o.ä. ?
will das Unterwasserschiff nun mal komplett überarbeiten das ich dann die nächsten 10 Jahre Ruhe habe ....
also denke da mal erst Gelcaot und dann nochmal eine Lage Antifouling drauf ... |kopfkrat


----------

